# Swedish Skyline on Fire



## Skyracer [se] (Mar 31, 2005)

Some new pics of my car. Photo: Kent Lindström www.speed4fun.com

In 1280:
Voodoo People gallery :: Håkans Skyline









































































Regards
Håkan


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks very nice that Hakan. 
Alot of work gone into that pain job:smokin: 

James


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

That is one wikid paint job. Props to you and the painter.


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow, that is art. Not too sure on skylines with flames, but each to their own.

Top paintjob though!!!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

top paintjob, although im not a fan on how it looks on a skyline...its more of a hotrod think imo.


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Thats a vinyl shrink wrap.....surely thats not a paint job, is it?


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

nope that is a paintjob.
this is the guy that did it.
rollesart.se


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Top quality paint job, well done to the artist for making it so realistic!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi Hakan,
Absolutely perferct job on the paint. Should look really good at the shows.


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

sir_daniel said:


> nope that is a paintjob.
> this is the guy that did it.
> rollesart.se



Jesus! :smokin:


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

not quite my style but that is an amazing paint job.
many props


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

I don't usually like flash paintjobs, but that is stunning!


----------



## JUNSteve2 (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice paint job must have taken ages, some of the work on his website looks awesome


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Damn, is that really paint.
that's an awesome job there.


----------



## Skyracer [se] (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks on the behalf of the painter. Im very pleased with the result, and yes it is done by hand with airbrush. The whole process took 3 weeks, but alot of the time went to prepping the old paint.

Paul, hi, yes it looks great standing at the show, but it looks even better on the streets or going around the race-track, and Im not afraid using my Skyline, who is? 

Cheers
Håkan


----------



## Topcat (Aug 23, 2007)

wow what a paint job.


----------



## TP_ (Jan 18, 2008)

Ser bra ut Håkan!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Top quality, great work, . .don`t scratch it!!:chuckle: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

That is amazing mate!!
Fair play for still using it on track etc, you must be scared of a stone chip though!!


----------



## Skyracer [se] (Mar 31, 2005)

No, no point of being scared when driving around the track, when I sit in the car I have my mind focused on driving. 

No holding back, driving it as the Skyline it is. 









But sure, when someone is sitting on the paint, I get a little bit nervous though... 









Pics from Finland 1 week ago, car showing off both on exhibition VIP-area and on the track, on the same event. 

Cheers
Håkan


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Looking good Håkan, went to the same Alastaro race circuit a month a go. Had great fun. I missed this time though... :bawling: 

Are you coming back to Finland to any trackdays this summer? Would be nice to meet up. 
Well I actually have met you in Sweden at StreetCarsFest, but you probably won't remeber


----------



## Marteinn (Jun 23, 2007)

Awesome paintjob, kudos to the artist who painted it. 

btw Nice bodykit on the car.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Skyracer [se] said:


> N
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought all girls in Finland look like this: 









Looks great on the track.:clap:


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

hahaha..... most girls from finland looks like that 

but they have some nice ones aswell


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

sir_daniel said:


> hahaha..... most girls from finland looks like that
> 
> but they have some nice ones aswell


Heh 


I think that northern countries has some top quality blondes  Sweden especially :thumbsup:


----------



## budget_crx (Jan 10, 2008)

I was expecting to see a car actually up in flames, im glad thats not the case. That is absolutely amazing! looks beautiful!


----------



## sir_daniel (Apr 27, 2006)

juhiss said:


> Heh
> 
> 
> I think that northern countries has some top quality blondes  Sweden especially :thumbsup:



sweden does, that's true


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*4-0*

Too bad you (Sweds) just lost to us (Fins), in Ice Hockey World Championship Bronze game. FIN-SWE 4-0 :clap: :clap: :clap: 










Ooh, and we got some chicas as well...








These bimbos are daily grind :thumbsup: Thing is, Sweds only got blonds. We got blonds & brunettes, hah


----------

